# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  السعودية..تحديد سعر الاكتتاب في "أسترا الصناعية"  بـ 42 ريالاً للسهم

## حسان القضاة

وافقت هيئة سوق المال السعودية على طرح أسهم مجموعة أسترا الصناعية للاكتتاب العام بسعر 42ريالاً للسهم الواحد بواقع 10ريالات قيمة اسمية للسهم و 32ريالاً علاوة إصدار ،

أكثر...

----------

